# Phantom Hunter Predator Electronic Game Call



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

does anybody know anything about the Phantom Hunter Predator Electronic Game Call, its $100 this is the description:

Phantom Hunter Electronic Predator Digital Calling System by Extreme Dimension

4 "AA" batteries for increased battery life up to 16 hours at maximum volume at an ear shattering 126 db.
60 Ft. of Cord
Cold Weather Operation rated for -40 degrees. 
Power & Low Battery Indicators 
4 "AA" batteries power the Phantom Hunter-Series Calling System. We recommend using alkaline batteries for optimum performance. The Phantom Hunter-Series is programmed to automatically shut down after remaining idle for 60 seconds to conserve battery life. With moderate use the average hunter could hunt a whole season on one set of batteries.

The Phantom Hunter-Series Predator Digital Calling System contains the following sounds:

Coyote Howls
Coyote Pups
Jack Rabbit Distress
Fawn Distress
Baby Pig Distress
Feline Distress
Rabbit Distress
Bird Distress
Rodent Squeaks
Crow Gathering
Thrashing Leaves 
Ground Hops


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Buddy, why are you asking us when you know everything about the call? Go buy one and start hunting. :sniper: :wink:


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

have not heard one play, but it sounds like a pretty good unit. the sound quality is what i would want to check. a lot of the sounds out there are full of background noise, and you would want to stay away from that. other than that, wrap it up and go get them....

cya

:sniper:


----------



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

I'd personally get a Johnny Stewart 612LR for $75 long before I'd mess with the unit you've described. Volume, sound quality, battery life, durability and sound selection (Although through tapes) is much better out of the JS units.

Just my .02- that unit doesn't offer enough AA battery life to run a weeks worth of hunting no matter what the advertisement says. The JS is rechargable 12v. That unit offers a few half baked sounds (Ground hops? LOL!), the JS offers a large library of good sounds including decent vocalizations. The JS is a good piece of equipment for those looking to save money... the market has moved away from larger tape driven devices but they are still effective in the field!!

People are paying $500 for a Foxpro these days and fighting to keep batteries in it between hunts... AA Batteries are for toys, and if your system isn't a toy it will chew up the battery life in a hurry. In other words, either you'll have a wimpy unit with plenty of battery power or a tough unit that swallows AA batters- can't have it both ways! The term digital is used losely in both the Foxpro and Phantom, neither are truely operating on a digital mode... but that's another story.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

coyotekiller3006 said:


> does anybody know anything about the Phantom Hunter Predator Electronic Game Call, its $100 this is the description:
> 
> Phantom Hunter Electronic Predator Digital Calling System by Extreme Dimension
> 
> ...


I had one of their earlier versions that used a single 9 volt battery. It was not dependable, and the sounds were horrible (well at least in my opinion). In fact I obtained the one I had in a trade. A guy had it and hunted with me with one of my home made callers and bugged and bugged me until I traded with him. I used the Phantom once and sold it and built myself another home made caller.

There are a lot of better options out there. If you insist on a Digital Caller of the Phantom Type you might look at the Johnny Stewart Preymaster Digital Caller. The JS has interchangeable sound cards with 4 sounds per card.

For not too much more you can get a Fox Pro FP38 (non remote) with 8 preprogrammed sounds on it. I saw them on the net just the other day listed for $145.00.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I would second the Johnny Stewart Preymaster Digital Caller. I've got one plus a home made MP3 player and I carry them both in a small camera bag that is only about 8x8x8 inches and weighs just a couple pounds. In the bag is also extra batteries and 4 or 5 mouth calls. There is even room for ammo if needed. on the other had I also have one of the Johnny Stewart tape player setups and it weighs a ton after a few hundred yards having it bang against you backside or hip. It's now in the garage gathering dust. The Fox Pro FP38 is also a good choice, especially if concerned with portability and the sound is sharp and clear. The disadvantage to the Fox Pro FP38 is not being able to place it any distance from where you are sitting. The disadvantage to the Preymaster is it doesn't have a pause or stop button. If you want to stop the sound you must hit the off button. Not a big disadvantage but a nuisance nevertheless.

I know this doesn't answer your question on the Phantom Hunter but I've never heard one so I can't comment on it.


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

thanks for the input, i think i'll check into the preymaster, i can get one for $100 alson and if they are better, why not?


----------

